# QCTP Again



## rake60 (Oct 31, 2011)

I never thought I needed a quick change tool post for my 9 X 20 hobby lathe.
It doesn't take that long to dust across a face with a tool then shim tool to center.

Then I grew older and lazy, so I ordered one from _*LMS*_.

It arrived at 3:45 PM this afternoon.
By 4:00 PM it was mounted, tools installed and centers set.












I do have index insert tools but still prefer brazed tool bits and boring bars
because they are a little more resilient.

Maybe someday I step into the *(20th)* century with the tools as well.

Rick


----------



## dwentz (Oct 31, 2011)

Rick,

 I have one of theirs on my 7x10, and had the thought of swapping it back and forth to the Taig. But I think I will buy another and carefully set them up so they are at the same height on both lathes. I have a 6 foot length of 1 inch square aluminum standing by to make a few more tool holders. On the big lathe I have about 15 AXA holders and I find that quite nice.


Dale


----------



## steamer (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll be buying another AXA for my SB9 in a bit....need to get a good 3 jaw for her first.

Those A2Z units look slick!.  Same size as an AXA or more 0XA in size?

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 1, 2011)

I like my little A2Z for the 7x 10 and the edestaal . it is smaller that the AXA . I have an AXA on the south bend. the A2Z are made in USA and are nice . the genuine aloris are great . and import AXA ia about the same price as a A2z.
Tin


----------



## Stan (Nov 1, 2011)

I can see you mass producing tool holders at work where you have bigger machines. I found ten to be the bare minimum to not be changing tools all the time. Don't forget to make one as a universal holder for a dial indicator. You will never go back to a magnet base after having one on the tool post.


----------



## Jtrain (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a Craftex 10 x 18 lathe from Busy Bee. Any recommendations of size and or brands of QCTPs? 
John


----------



## rake60 (Nov 1, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> I'll be buying another AXA for my SB9 in a bit....need to get a good 3 jaw for her first.
> 
> Those A2Z units look slick!. Same size as an AXA or more 0XA in size?
> 
> Dave



A2Z CNC has a dimensioned drawing on their site for the 9 X 20 Chinese Lathe tool post that
I bought. _*HERE*_

I don't know about the South Bend type. Maybe their _*Web Site*_ shows that as well.

Rick


----------



## rake60 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jtrain  said:
			
		

> I have a Craftex 10 x 18 lathe from Busy Bee. Any recommendations of size and or brands of QCTPs?
> John



John

A2X CNC's site may have the information for you as well.

Rick


----------



## rake60 (Nov 4, 2011)

I had several opportunities to try out my new parting tool on the A2Z CNC QCTP today.

This was the very first attempt.

The part is 1" O.D. and I'm cutting in to a 1/2" bore so it only has to cut 1/4" deep.
The holder has a 1/16" blade in it. The spindle is turning 600 RPM and I used a little
oil to keep the chip moving.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWvOtj3M4sQ[/ame] 

_*Why didn't I buy one of these years ago?*_

Rick


----------



## hdwrench1 (May 13, 2012)

Hello Rick,
I've looked at this post several times now and I think I am going to order this setup for my KBC 9 x 20 lathe.
Are you still pretty happy with it?

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 13, 2012)

HD

you have several viable choices here 
the little a2Z is a fine piece of tooling fro small lathes. .
it is made in america from aluminium. I have one and it works well. 
Also the they hare piston and cam operated. 

If I were buying one and I am thinking I would likely go with one of these. 




item 29461
http://www.cdcotools.com/

it is axa size it is wedge style it is made from steel. the downside is it is an import from china . but $80
do what is right for you. 
Tin


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 13, 2012)

Jtrain  said:
			
		

> I have a Craftex 10 x 18 lathe from Busy Bee. Any recommendations of size and or brands of QCTPs?
> John


J Train---I too have a 10 x 18 Craftex from BusyBee, and I did a complete "how to" on adding a quick change toolo post on this forum. I will try and find it for you. It is one of the best changes I could have possibly made.---Brian
Here we go---
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11872.0


----------



## lazylathe (May 13, 2012)

Brian,

I think this is the one you are talking about:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11872.0

Good post!

Andrew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 13, 2012)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Brian,
> 
> I think this is the one you are talking about:
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11872.0
> ...


----------



## n4zou (May 13, 2012)

Now you're going to purchase a set of Indexable Turning Tools to go with your QCTP. You may not think so right now but when you need to change tool bits in the middle of a job, especially if its while you are cutting threads, you'll be shopping for a set before you need to do that again.


----------



## rake60 (May 13, 2012)

hdwrench1  said:
			
		

> Hello Rick,
> I've looked at this post several times now and I think I am going to order this setup for my KBC 9 x 20 lathe.
> Are you still pretty happy with it?
> 
> ...



I did find a weakness in the A2Z QCTP.

That small brass height adjustment nut is not big enough to withstand a minor mishap with the parting tool.
The tool grabbed during a parting process and the tool post was permanently damaged.






It isn't a real big deal.
The turning tools will still center out fine, but when I'm using the parting tool I have to put a larger flat
washer under the brass nut to reduce the risk of damaging the tool post any further.

Rick


----------



## Jtrain (May 18, 2012)

I got the AXA piston set from KBC tools. I did not want to alter, drill, mill or grind the top slide, so i got a metric bolt same diameter as the existing bolt but longer, I had to cut down the bolt head thickness. I then made a top and bottom bushing for the QCTP. Works great. 
John D.


----------

